# Comprehensive Mac Brush List



## iaisha26 (Mar 16, 2009)

All,

I've been collecting MAC brushes since 1999, but I know that I'm missing a few brushes; is there a comprehensive list some where of all brushes (old, new, discontinued). 

Please let me know if a thread already exists or if there's a link out on the web. I'm sure there's a veteran out there that knows all of the MAC brushes. Please help!
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




















Thanks


----------



## VIC MAC (Mar 16, 2009)

Hi, 


this girl has a list - I think it's a while since she updated, I cant find the ones from the BBR collection - otherwise I believe it's quite good.

makeupaddict.org - MAC brush reviews

Vic


----------



## MAC_Whore (Mar 16, 2009)

There isn't one, but I will start one.  

*FACE:*

109 - Small Contour Brush 
116 - Blush Brush 
129 - Powder/Blush Brush 
129SH - Short Handled Powder/Blush Brush 
134 - Large Powder Brush 
136 - Large Powder Brush (LE) 
138 - Tapered Face Brush 
148 - Angled Contour Brush (DCd) 
150 - Large Powdered Brush 
162 - Cropped Contour Brush (DCd) 
165 - Tapered Cheek / Highlight Brush 
168 - Angled Contour Brush 
169 - Synthetic Angled Contour Brush [LE with Icon: Raquel Welch] 
174 - Large Angled Contour Brush (Pro) 
179 - Oval Body Buffer Brush (LE) 
180 - Synthetic Buffer Brush (DCd) 
186 - Large Synthetic Buffer Brush (DCd) 
181 - Mini Buffer Brush (LE) 
183 - (LE) 
182 - Buffer Brush (Kabuki) 
184 - Duo Fibre Fan Brush (Pro) 
185 - Body Buffer Brush (LE) 
187 - Duo Fibre Brush 
188 - Small Duo Fibre Face Brush 
189 - Face Brush 
190 - Foundation Brush 
191 - Square Foundation Brush 
192 - Cheek/Face Brush (Pro) 
194 - Concealer Brush 
195 - Concealer Brush 

*EYE:*

21 - (DCd) 
36 - Pointed Crease Brush (DCd) 
144 - Compact Shader Brush (DCd) 
202 - Sponge Tip Shader (DCd) 
204 - Lash Brush (Spooly Brush) 
205 - Mascara Fan Brush (Pro) 
206 - Brow Brush (DCd) 
207 - Fan Brush (DCd) 
208 - Angled Brow Brush (Small) 
209 - Eye Liner Brush 
210 - Precise Eye Liner Brush 
211 - (DCd) 
212 - Flat Definer Brush 
213 - Fluff Brush 
214 - Short Shader Brush 
217 - Blending Brush 
219 - Pencil Brush 
222 - Tapered Blending Brush (Thin Crease Brush) 
223 - Synthetic Tapered Blending Brush (Thin Crease Brush) [LE with Icon: Raquel Welch] 
224 - Tapered Blending Brush (Crease Brush) 
225 - Large Tapered Blending Brush (DCd) 
226 - [LE with Brunette Blonde Redhead] 
227 - Large Fluff Brush 
228 - Mini Shader Brush 
231 - Small Shader Brush 
236 - Mini Shader Brush 
239 - Eye Shader Brush 
242 - Shader Brush 
249 - Large Shader Brush 
252 - Large Shader Brush 
259 - 
263 - Small Angled Brush (Synthetic Fibre) 
266 - Small Angled Brush (Natural Fibre) 
272 - Small Angled Shader Brush 
275 - Medium Angled Shader Brush 
279 - Large Fluff Shader Brush (Pro) (DCd) 


*LIP:*

311 - Lip Liner Brush 
316 - Lip Brush / Covered Brush 
318 - Retractable Lip Brush 


*SPECIAL STYLE LIMITED RELEASE BRUSHES:* (I'll list them individually later)

Icon: Catherine Deneuve 
Icon: Diana Ross 
Monogram 
Stylistics 
MACcouture 


*BRUSH SETS:*

Colour Forms 

More later.  Feel free to give any additions.


----------



## xxManBeaterxx (Mar 16, 2009)

Hey MAC_Whore, didnt mac have a #123 white hair face brush?


----------



## iaisha26 (Mar 16, 2009)

OMG...Thanks

I'm missing the 148 & 144...now I'm on the hunt

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MAC_Whore* 

 
_There isn't one, but I will start one. 

*FACE:*

109 - Small Contour Brush 
116 - Blush Brush 
129 - Powder/Blush Brush 
129SH - Short Handled Powder/Blush Brush 
134 - Large Powder Brush 
136 - (LE) 
138 - Tapered Face Brush 
148 - Angled Contour Brush (DCd) 
150 - Large Powdered Brush 
162 - Cropped Contour Brush (DCd) 
165 - Tapered Cheek / Highlight Brush 
168 - Angled Contour Brush 
169 - Synthetic Angled Contour Brush [LE with Icon: Raquel Welch] 
174 - Large Angled Contour Brush (Pro) 
179 - Oval Body Buffer Brush (LE) 
180 - Synthetic Buffer Brush (DCd) 
186 - Large Synthetic Buffer Brush (DCd) 
181 - Mini Buffer Brush (LE) 
183 - (LE) 
182 - Buffer Brush (Kabuki) 
184 - Duo Fibre Fan Brush (Pro) 
185 - Body Buffer Brush (LE) 
187 - Duo Fibre Brush 
188 - Small Duo Fibre Face Brush 
189 - Face Brush 
190 - Foundation Brush 
191 - Square Foundation Brush 
192 - Cheek/Face Brush (Pro) 
194 - Concealer Brush 
195 - Concealer Brush 
*EYE:*

21 - (DCd) 
36 - Pointed Crease Brush (DCd) 
144 - Compact Shader Brush (DCd) 
202 - Sponge Tip Shader (DCd) 
204 - Lash Brush (Spooly Brush) 
205 - Mascara Fan Brush (Pro) 
206 - Brow Brush (DCd) 
207 - Fan Brush (DCd) 
208 - Angled Brow Brush (Small) 
209 - Eye Liner Brush 
210 - Precise Eye Liner Brush 
212 - Flat Definer Brush 
213 - Fluff Brush 
214 - Short Shader Brush 
217 - Blending Brush 
219 - Pencil Brush 
222 - Tapered Blending Brush (Thin Crease Brush) 
223 - Synthetic Tapered Blending Brush (Thin Crease Brush) [LE with Icon: Raquel Welch] 
224 - Tapered Blending Brush (Crease Brush) 
225 - Large Tapered Blending Brush (DCd) 
226 - [LE with Brunette Blonde Redhead] 
227 - Large Fluff Brush 
228 - Mini Shader Brush 
231 - Small Shader Brush 
236 - Mini Shader Brush 
239 - Eye Shader Brush 
242 - Shader Brush 
249 - Large Shader Brush 
252 - Large Shader Brush 
259 - 
263 - Small Angled Brush (Synthetic Fibre) 
266 - Small Angled Brush (Natural Fibre) 
272 - Small Angled Shader Brush 
275 - Medium Angled Shader Brush 
279 - Large Fluff Brush (Pro) (DCd) 
 
*LIP:*

311 - Lip Liner Brush 
316 - Lip Brush / Covered Brush 
318 - Retractable Lip Brush 
 
*SPECIAL STYLE LIMITED RELEASE BRUSHES:* (I'll list them individually later)

Icon: Catherine Deneuve 
Icon: Diana Ross 
Monogram 
Stylistics 
MACcouture 
 
*BRUSH SETS:*

Colour Forms 
More later. Feel free to give any additions._


----------



## iaisha26 (Mar 16, 2009)

136-Large Powder Brush


----------



## coquetayloca (Mar 16, 2009)

There is also a 211 thats like pencil brush.  I saw it at my CCO, but its not listed anywhere.


----------



## MAC_Whore (Mar 17, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *coquetayloca* 

 
_There is also a 211 thats like pencil brush.  I saw it at my CCO, but its not listed anywhere._

 
Thanks!  I had that in my hand last night, but got distracted by something shiney and forgot to add it to the list!


----------



## MAC_Whore (Mar 20, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *xxManBeaterxx* 

 
_Hey MAC_Whore, didnt mac have a #123 white hair face brush?_

 
I am drawing a blank on the #123.  Sorry.


----------



## panda0410 (Mar 20, 2009)

279 - Large Fluff Brush (Pro) (DCd) 

Was an angle brush 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I got mine a few years back when it was still on the site


----------



## iaisha26 (Mar 20, 2009)

MAC_Whore

259 - square shader brush
183 - flat buffer brush


----------



## summerblue (Jul 15, 2009)

Here's another work-in-progress brush listing.  The descriptions are helpful.  So between the 3 lists provided in this thread & the incorporation of makeupalley.com reviews, all the MAC brushes should be accounted for.

MAC Brushes (EDITED 6 July 2009)  Code Kiki


----------



## Swirlgirl (Jul 15, 2009)

I have a 221 eye brush that I bought from a freestanding MAC store probably 5 years ago, maybe more. It is a skinnier version of the 222 and without the white hair. It's super soft and great for blending.


----------



## Shantastic (Jul 5, 2013)

This list is great. It needs to be updated to add newer brushes that's come along since 2009 like 159, 128, 287, etc.


MAC_Whore said:


> More later. Feel free to give any additions.


----------



## shellygrrl (Jul 6, 2013)

A few of the face ones, since 2009... 130 - Short Duo Fiber Brush 131 - Duo Fiber Powder/Blush Brush (Limited Edition; I don't remember what collection it was part of, though.) 179 #2 - Split Fiber Face Brush


----------



## macnc50diva (Feb 4, 2014)

I was going through all of my brushes and decided to update my list so I figured I should add it here too. I hope that's ok. Im sure its not all inclusive because MAC brushes go back so far. I went mostly off what I have and some of what I know and could research, and I kept most of what was here too. Any corrections or additions are welcomed.

I listed the number first, a description if I felt it needed one, the first collection I could find with that particular brush number in it, and if its limited (LE) or discontinued (Dcd). 

*FACE:*



1.S - Powder Brush, between the size of the 129 and the 150 (Dcd) 	
2.S - older style brush similar to the 129 (Dcd) 	
13 - older style brush similar to the 207 fan brush (Dcd) 	
18 - older style brush similar to the 249 (Dcd) 	
101 - Powder Brush (Dcd) 	
102 - Brow Combo Brush (Dcd) 	
107 - older style brush similar to the 252 (Dcd) 	
109 - Small Contour Brush (Colour Craft 07/09) 	
116 - Small Powder Brush (Beauty Powder Blush 03/08) 	
123 - older style brush similar to the 129 (Dcd) 	
128 - Split-Fiber Brush (Semi-Precious Colour 07/11) (LE) 	
129 - Medium Powder Brush 	
129SH - Short Handled Powder Brush (Colour Ready 04/09) 	
130 - Short Flat Top Duo Fibre Brush (Mineralize Foundation 02/10) 	
131 - Duo Fibre Brush (Colour Craft 07/09) (LE) 	
134 - Large Powder Brush (Mineralize Skinfinish 02/07) 	
135 - older style powder brush with dark reddish brown hair, similar to the 129 (Dcd) 	
136 - Flattened Large Powder Brush (LE) 	
138 - Tapered Face Brush (Sculpt and Shape 12/07) 	
140 - Angled Shader (Dcd) 	
141 - Large Angled Shader (Dcd) 	
142 - Angled Fluffy Brush (Dcd) 	
143 - older style brush similar to the 219, dark bristles (Dcd) 	
144 - Compact Shader Brush,similar to the 239, dark bristles (DCd) 	
148 - Angled Contour Brush (DCd), similar to the 168, dark bristles (Dcd) 	
150 - Large Powder Brush 	
156 - Medium-Large Powder Brush (Dcd) 	
159 - Duo Fibre Powder Brush (Tropical Taboo 06/13) 	
162 - Cropped Flat Top Contour Brush (DCd) 	
163 - Flat Top Contour Brush (Face and Body 09/12) (LE) 	
165 - Tapered Cheek Brush (Brunette, Blonde, Redhead 01/09) (LE) 	
168 - Angled Contour Brush (Solar Field 05/08) 	
169 - Synthetic Angled Contour Brush (Raquel Welch 01/07) (LE) 	
174 - Large Angled Contour Brush (Pro) (Dcd) 	
179 - Oval Body Buffer Brush (Skinsheen 05/08)  (LE) 	
179 - Duo Sided Angled Kabuki Brush (Semi-Precious Colour 07/11) (LE) 	
180 - Synthetic Buffer Brush (DCd) 	
181 - Mini Buffer Brush (Kabuki) (Sonic Chic 07/08) (LE) 	
182 - Buffer Brush (Avant Gold 07/06) (Kabuki) 	
183 - White Hair Flat Top Kabuki Brush (LE) 	
184 - Duo Fiber Fan Brush  (Avant Gold 07/06) (Pro) 	
185 - Large White Hair Flat Top Body Buffer Kabuki Brush (Glam Gams 03/07)(LE) 	
186 - Large Synthetic Buffer Brush, like a larger 180 Brush (Naturally 01/12) (DCd) 	
187 - Large Duo Fibre Brush  (Rococo 07/04) 
188 - Small Duo Fibre Brush (Studio Mist 10/06) 
189 - Large Foundation Brush (New View 07/08) (LE) 	
190 - Foundation Brush (Studio Mist 10/06) 
191 - Square Foundation Brush (Studio Mist 10/06) 
192 - Cheek Brush (Hyperreal 06/04) (Pro) (Dcd) 	
193 - Angled Foundation Brush (Matchmaster 09/11) 	
194 - Concealer Brush (Conceal 12/06) (Dcd) 	
195 - Concealer Brush 	
Masterclass Brush Oval 6 
 
*EYE:*


21 - older style brush similar to the 213, slightly wider (DCd) 	
25 - older style brush similar to the 209 (Dcd) 	
29 - (Dcd) 	
32 - (Dcd) 	
33 - older style brush similar to the 225 (Dcd) 	
36 - Pointed Crease Brush, similar to the 224 (Dcd) 	
201 - Sponge Tip Brush (Dcd) 	
202 - Sponge Tip Shader with Replaceable Tips - 2 included (Metal-X 11/07) (DCd) 	
204 - Spoolie Brush 	
205 - Mascara Fan Brush (Pro) 	
206 - Brow Groomer (DCd) 	
207 - White Hair Fan Brush (DCd) 	
208 - Angled Brow Brush (Who's that Lady 11/05) 	
209 - Eye Liner Brush (Fluidline 02/05) 	
210 - Precise Eye Liner Brush (Metal Urge 11/08) 	
211 - Tapered Pointed Eye Liner Brush 	
212 - Flat Definer Brush (Who's that Lady 11/05) 
213 - Fluff Brush (Painterly 08/07) 	
214 - Short Shader Brush (Brunette, Blonde, Redhead 01/09) 	
215 - Large Short Shader Brush, like a larger 214 (Face and Body 09/12) (LE) 	
216 - Large Fluff Brush  similar to the 213, but longer (Dcd) 	
217 - White Hair Blending Brush (She Shines 06/06) 	
219 - White Hair Pencil Brush 	
221 - Pony Hair Brush, similar to the 222 (Dcd) 	
222 - White Hair Tapered Blending Brush (Dcd) 	
223 - Synthetic Tapered Blending Brush (Raquel Welch 01/07) (LE) 	
224 - Tapered Blending Brush (Crease Brush) 	
225 - Large Tapered Blending Brush (DCd) 	
226 - Tapered Blending brush, similar to the 224 (Brunette, Blonde, Redhead 01/09) (LE) 	
227 - Large Fluff Brush (Flashtronic 07/07) 	
228 - Mini Fluff Brush 	
231 - Small Shader Brush (Conceal 12/06) 	
234 - Medium Split-Fiber Brush (Semi-Precious Eyes 07/11) (LE) 	
235 - Small Split-Fiber Brush (Semi-Precious Eyes 07/11) (LE) 	
236 - Mini Shader Brush (Dcd) 	
239 - White Hair Eye Shader Brush (She Shines 06/06) 
242 - Auburn Hair Shader Brush (Rockocco 08/06) 	
246 - Large Shader Brush (Dcd) 	
249 - Large Shader Brush (Rushmetal 07/07) (Dcd) 	
252 - Large Auburn Hair Brush (Rococo 07/04) 	
255 - Medium Square Shader Brush (Dcd) 	
259 - Larger Square Flat Top Shader Brush (Dcd) 	
263 - Small Angled Brush (Synthetic Fibre) 	
266 - Small Angled Brush (Natural Fibre) (Fluidline 02/05) 
269 - Medium Angeled Brush, like a larger 266/263 (Dcd) 	
272 - Small White Hair Angled Shader Brush (Metal Urge 11/08) (Dcd) 	
275 - Medium Angled Shader Brush 	
279 - Large Fluff Shader Brush, similar to the 275 (Pro) (DCd) 	
282 - All Over Eye Shader (LE) 	
286 - Small Duo Fibre Blending Brush 	
287 - Duo Fibre Eye Shadow Brush  (Apres Chic 12/12) (LE) 	
Masterclass Brush Oval 3 	
Masterclass Brush Linear 1 
 

*LIP:*


17 - older style brush similar to the 316 (Dcd) 	
301 - Synthetic Lip Brush (Dcd) 	
306 - Square Tip Lip Brush (Dcd) 	
311 - Lip Liner Brush (Dcd) 	
316 - Lip Brush / Covered Brush 	
318 - Retractable Lip Brush 
 

*SPECIAL STYLE LIMITED RELEASE BRUSHES:* 


Riri Holiday 12/13 
  217/239 Brush


Antonio Lopez 09/13 
  129SE


Riri Hearts Fall 06/13 
  282SE, 187SE


Temperature Rising 05/13 
  167SE


Baking Beauties 04/13 
  252SE, 129SE


Hey Sailor 05/12 
  167SH


Marcel Wanders 03/12 
 187 (Silver)


Gareth Pugh 11/11 
 182


Marcel Wanders 11/10 
 187 (Black)


Fabulous Felines: Burmese Beauty 08/10 
 188SH


Fabulous Felines: Leopard Luxe 08/10 
 227SH


Fabulous Felines: Palace Pedigreed 08/10 
  168SH


Monogram 11/08 
  129,224


Fafi 02/08 
  129SH


Stylistics 11/07 
  129, 224, 316


Icon: Raquel Welch 01/07 
  169, 223


Couture 11/06 
  182


Icon: Catherine Deneuve 01/06 
  109SH (lavender), 242SH (green), 266SH (purple)


Icon: Diana Ross (All Pink) 02/05 
  129SE, 150SE,168SE,239SE

*BRUSH SETS:*


Stroke of Midnight Brush Sets 10/13 
  Mineralize - 287SE, 268SE, 159SE, 187SE
  Essentials - 217SE, 239SE, 212SE, 193SE, 168SE
  Smoky Eye - 211SE, 266SE, 214SE, 219SE, 227SE


Archie's Girls 02/13 
  167SE, 168SE, 226SE, 242SE, 266SE


Making Pretty 12/12 
     136, 282


Fabulousness 10/12 
  Perfectly Plush Brush Kits - 
  Mineralize - 187SE, 130SE, 282SE, 286SE
  Essential - 129SE, 190SE, 275SE, 226SE, 266SE
  Advanced - 167SE, 168SE, 217SE, 239SE, 212SE


Primped Out - Perfectly Plush 11/12 
  Essential - 129SE, 190SE, 275SE, 226SE, 266SE
  Mineralize - 187SE, 130SE, 282SE, 286SE
  Advanced - 167SE, 168SE, 217SE, 239SE, 212SE


Ice Parade - It Makes Perfect Brush Kits 10/11 
  Mineralize - 187SE, 130SE, 286SE, 282SE
  Essential - 190SE, 129SE, 275SE, 266SE, 226SE
  Special Edition - 167SE, 168SE, 239SE, 217SE, 212SE


Packed To Go 04/11 
  5 Shape & Perfect Brush Bag - 168SE, 187SE, 212SE, 219SE, 275SE
  5 Define & Blend Brushes - 129SE, 190SE, 224SE, 242SE, 266SE


Wonder Woman 02/11 
  Wonder Woman Utility Belt Eye Set - 109SE, 213SE, 224SE
  Wonder Woman Face Brush Set - 129SE, 190SE, 194SE


Tartan Tale 10/10 
  Sweep Me Off My Feet  - Sweep and Define - 129SE, 190SE, 212SE, 227SE, 275SE
  A Lady and Her Tricks - Buff and Line - 168SE, 187SE, 209SE, 219SE, 252SE
  She's Got It All - Apply Define and Line - 194SE, 204SE, 224SE, 266SE, 275SE


Trip 03/10 
  5 Basic Brushes - 129, 190, 224, 242, 266
  5 Advanced Brushes - 168, 187, 212, 219, 275


Holiday Brush Bags 10/09 
  Do the Trick Buff and Line Brushes - 168SE, 187SE, 209SE, 219SE, 252SE
  Morning Noon & Knight Everything Brushes - 194SE, 204SE, 224SE, 266, 275SE
  Wave of a Wand Sweep and Define Brushes - 129SE, 190SE, 212SE, 227SE, 275SE


Graphic Garden 07/09 
  Define and Blend - 129SE, 190SE, 209SE, 219SE, 252SE
  Shape and Perfect - 168SE, 187SE, 194SE, 212SE, 275SE


Hello Kitty Accessories 02/09 
     187SE, 109SE, 239SE


Charming Garnet 11/08 
  181SE


Adoring Carmine 10/08 
  5 Basic Brushes - 129SE, 219SE, 239SE, 266SE, 316SE
  5 Eye Brushes - 209SE, 212SE, 217SE, 252SE, 275SE
  4 Face Brushes - 168SE, 187SE, 190SE, 194SE


Colour Forms 07/08 
  5 Advanced Brushes (green or purple) - 168SE, 187SE, 212SE, 219SE, 275SE
  5 Basic Brushes - 129SE, 190SE, 224SE, 242SE, 266SE


Heirlooms 10/07 
  5 Basic Brushes - 129SE, 219SE, 239SE, 266SE, 316SE
  4 Face Brushes - 168SE, 187SE, 190SE, 194SE
  5 Eye Brushes - 209SE, 212SE, 217SE, 252SE, 275SE
  Basic Brush Set - 129SE, 219SE, 239SE, 266, 316SE


Novel Twist 07/07 
  5 Basic Brushes - 129SE, 190SE, 224SE, 242SE, 266SE
  5 Pro Brushes - 168SE, 187SE, 212SE, 219SE, 275SE


Formal Black 10/06 
  Fringe - 5 Basic Brushes - 129SE, 219SE, 239SE, 266SE, 316SE
  Pleat - 4 Face Brushes - 168SE, 187SE, 190SE, 194SE
  Ruffle - 5 Eye Brushes - 209SE, 212SE, 217SE, 252SE, 275SE
  Satin - 5 Basic Brushes (Box) - 129SE, 219SE, 239SE, 266SE, 316SE
  Pret-A-Porter Brush Collection - 129, 187, 190, 213, 219, 224, 266, 316


Pattermaker (Nordstrom Exclusive) 07/06 
  Brush Set 1 - 129SE, 219SE, 239SE, 266SE, 316SE
  Brush Set 2 - 168SE, 190SE, 194SE, 212SE, 252SE


Stashettes 10/05 
  Brush Sets
  Teal/Magenta/Stashbox - 129SE, 219SE, 239SE, 266SE, 316SE
  Olive - 168SE, 190SE, 194SE, 212SE, 252SE


Tailormade 07/05 
  Glen Plaid, Check, or Herringbone - 129SE, 219SE, 239SE, 266SE, 316SE
  Pinstripe - 168SE, 190SE, 194SE, 212SE, 252SE


Holiday 10/04 
  Brush Set - 129SE, 213SE, 224SE, 242SE, 266SE, 316SE


Printouts 07/04 
  Brush Sets (blue, pink or green) - 129SE, 224SE, 242SE, 266SE, 316SE


Holiday 10/03 
  Bag/Box - 129SE, 213SE, 224SE, 242SE, 266SE, 316SE


Shademates 07/03 
  Brush Set - 129SE, 224SE, 242SE, 266SE, 316SE


Holiday 11/02 
  Brush Set - 129SE, 213SE, 224SE, 266SE, 242SE, 316SE


Holiday 11/01 
  Brush Set - 129SE, 213SE, 224SE, 242SE, 266SE, 316SE


Holiday 12/00 
  Brush Set - 129SE, 224SE, 242SE, 266SE, 316SE


----------



## Ingashortie (May 15, 2014)

Hello everyone! I signed up for an account just so I could add to this list with my brushes that are discontinued and I have not been able to find anywhere online. I have multiple emails directly from MAC confirming the exisistance and authenticity of these! #1: there were actually two different #1's released, a big powder brush and a blending type brush. It can be compared to the 150 or 136. #7: compared to 252 #11: compared to 316 #22: compared to 266 #29: there is "no close match" #32: compared to 217 #33: I think I saw this on one list. Compared to 225 #35: no comparison #36: I think I saw this one on a list as well. Compared to 224. Hope this helped with your lists!!!! I have all of these in my possession, brand new, never used and a few duplicates! Sweet!


----------



## Ingashortie (May 15, 2014)

Just added my OLD SCHOOL numbers! Check it out!


----------



## madelinesaeed (Nov 15, 2014)

*FACE:*



_1 (short handle) - older style #150 (Dcd)_ 
_1 (long handle) - older style #148 (Dcd)_ 
_1.S - older style black powder brush, between a #129 and #150 (Dcd)_ 
_2.S - older style #116 with dark brown bristles (Dcd)_ 
_13 - older style brush #207 (Dcd)_ 
_35 (short handle) - older style #109, short handle with dark bristles (Dcd)_ 
_35 (long handle) - older style #165, short handle with dark bristles (Dcd)_ 
_101 - older style #150 with a smaller/fatter handle and ferrule, brown/black bristles (Dcd)_ 
109 - Small Round Bristled Black Hair Contour Brush 
116 - Small Black Hair Powder Brush, a smaller #129 
_123 - older style brush similar to a #129 (Dcd)_ 
127 - Split-Fiber Brush (LE) 
_128 - Split-Fiber Brush (Dcd)_ 
129 - Black Hair Medium Powder Brush, longer than #116, shorter than #150 
129SH - Short Handled #129 (SH) 
130 - Short Flat Top Duo Fibre Brush 
_131 - Long Flat Bristled Duo Fibre Brush, a longer #159, could be used for contouring (Dcd)_ 
134 - Large Fat Handled Black Hair Powder Brush, a larger #150 with a thicker handle/ferrule (Pro) 
_135 - older style powder brush with dark reddish brown hair, similar to the 129 (Dcd)_ 
_136 - Large Flattened Black Hair Powder Brush (Dcd)_ 
138 - Large Black Hair Tapered Foundation Setting Face Brush, a smaller #165 (Pro) 
_148 - Dark Hair Angled Contour Brush, a dark haired #168/169 (Dcd)_ 
150 - Large Black Powder Brush, longer/thinner handle and shorter/thinner bristles than #134, larger than #129 
_156 - Reddish-Brown Medium-Large Powder Brush (Pro) (Dcd)_ 
159 - Duo Fibre Powder Cheek Brush, much shorter bristles than #131, a blush/contour brush sized #287 
_162 - Small Black Hair Cropped Angled Contour Brush (Pro) (Dcd)_ 
163 - Wide Black Hair Flat-Top Contour Brush (LE) 
_165 - Small Black Hair Tapered Highlighter/Concealer Setting Powder Brush, a smaller #138 (Dcd)_ 
_167SH - White Hair Round Contour brush, a white haired #109 that only comes in it's short handle version (SH) (LE) (Dcd)_ 
168 - White Hair Angled Contour Brush, a white haired #148/168/169 
_169 - Light Brown/Dark Brown Synthetic Angled Contour Brush, same in shape as a #148/168 but same in color as #223/189 (Dcd)_ 
_174 - LARGE Black Angled Contour Brush (Pro) (Dcd)_ 
_179 - Oval White Hair Body Buffer Brush _[think BECCA's "The One Perfecting Brush"] _(Dcd)_ 
_179 - Split FIbre Angled Buffer Brush (Kabuki) (Dcd)_ 
_180 - Large White Hair Buffer Brush, like a #185 with an hourglass handle (Kabuki) (Dcd)_ 
_181 - Small Black Buffer Brush, a smaller #182 (Kabuki) (Dcd)_ 
182 - Medium Black Buffer Brush, a larger #181 (Kabuki) 
_183 - Medium White Hair Flat Top Buffer Brush, a smaller #185 (Kabuki) (LE) (Dcd)_ 
184 - Duo Fiber Fan Brush (Pro) 
_185 - Large White Hair Flat Top Body Buffer Brush, a larger #183 (Kabuki) (Dcd)_ 
_186 - Large White Hair Black Hourglass Handle Flat Top Buffer Brush, a larger #180 Brush (Kabuki) (Dcd)_ 
187 - Large Long Duo Fibre Brush, like a #188 but much thicker 
187SH - Short Handled #187 (SH) 
188 - Small Long Duo Fibre Brush, like a #187 but much much thinner 
_189 - Large Foundation Brush, same in color as the #169/223 (Dcd)_ 
190 - Foundation Brush, a foundation brush sized #194 
191 - Large Tan Synthetic Square Foundation Brush, a foundation brush sized #212 
_192 - Flat Black Tapered Cheek Brush (Pro) (Dcd)_ 
193 - Angled Foundation Brush, a smaller and slanted #190 (LE) 
_194 - Concealer Brush, a concealer brush sized #190 (Dcd)_ 
195 - Small Orange Synthetic Concealer Brush 
_207 - White Hair Fan Brush (Dcd)_ 
Masterclass Brush Oval 6

*EYE:*


_7 - older style #246 (Dcd)_ 
_9 - older style #228 (Dcd)_ 
_11 - older style #209 (Dcd)_ 
_18 - orange/tan older style brush similar to the #242 or #249 (Dcd)_ 
_21 - older style brush, cross between a #213 and a #239, brown haired in color (Dcd)_ 
_22 - older style #269 (Dcd)_ 
_25 - older style brush similar to the 209 (Dcd)_ 
_29 - older style #259 (Dcd)_ 
_32 - older style black hair eye shadow brush (Dcd)_ 
_33 - older style #221 (Dcd)_ 
_36 - older style #224 (Dcd)_ 
_102 - Brow/lash Combo Brush (Dcd)_ 
_107 - older style #252 (Dcd)_ 
_140 - older style #275 (Dcd)_ 
_141 - older style #216 (Dcd)_ 
_142 - Angled fluffy brush (Dcd)_ 
_143 - brown hair pencil brush, brown haired #219 (Dcd)_ 
_144 - brown hair eye shader brush, brown haired #239 (Dcd)_ 
_201 - Sponge Tip Brush (Dcd)_ 
_202 - Sponge Tip Brush, a #201 with replaceable tips [2 included] (Dcd)_ 
204 - Spoolie Brush 
205 - Small White Mascara Fan Brush (Pro) 
_206 - Brow Groomer (Dcd)_ 
208 - Angled Brow Brush, a smaller #263/266, lighter in color 
209 - Eye Liner Brush, thicker than a #210 
210 - Precise Eye Liner Brush, thinner than a #209 
211 - Tapered Pointed Eye Liner Brush, a synthetic much smaller version of the #219 
212 - Flat Definer Brush, a concealer brush sized #191 
213 - Brown Hair Fluff Brush, a shorter #216 
214 - Short Black Hair Shader Brush, a smaller #215 
215 - Medium Short Black Hair Shader Brush, a smaller #227, larger than a #214 
_216 - older style large brown hair fluff brush, a longer #213 (Dcd)_ 
217 - Medium White Hair Blending Brush, cross between a #32 and a #222 but with white bristles 
219 - White Hair Pencil Brush, a much larger white haired #211 
_221 - Brown Hair Tapered Blending Brush, brown haired #222 (Dcd)_ 
_222 - White Hair Tapered Blending Brush (Dcd)_ 
_223 - Synthetic Tapered Blending Brush, like a #222 in shape, but same in color as a #169/189 (Dcd)_ 
224 - Black Hair Tapered Blending Brush, cross between a #222 and a #217 but with black bristles 
_225 - LARGE Light Brown Hair Tapered "Blending Brush", very large #221, could be used for highlighting (Dcd)_ 
_226 - Short Black Hair Very Tapered Blending Brush, cross between a #219 and a #224 with black bristles (Dcd)_ 
227 - LARGE Black Hair Fluff Brush, a much larger #215, could be used for highlighting 
228 - Mini Brown Hair Fluff Brush, a shorter #236 
231 - Synthetic Micro Shader Brush, could be used for concealer or as a lip brush (Pro) 
_233 - Small Split-Fiber Brush, only comes in turquoise colored handle (LE) (Dcd)_ 
_234 - Medium Split-Fiber Brush (LE) (Dcd)_ 
_235 - Small Split-Fiber Brush (LE) (Dcd)_ 
_236 - Mini Brown Hair Shader Brush, a longer #228 (Dcd)_ 
239 - Small White Hair Eye Shader Brush, a flatter white haired #213 
242 - Medium Orange/tan Hair Shader Brush, a smaller #252 
_246 - Large Auburn Hair Shader Brush (Dcd)_ 
_249 - Large Shader Brush, same in shape as a #252 but same in color as a #246 (Dcd)_ 
252 - Large Orange/tan Hair Shader Brush, a larger #242 
_255 - Medium Brown/Gray Hair Square Shaped Flat Top Shader Brush (Pro) (Dcd)_ 
_259 - Large Brown Hair Square Shaped Flat Top Shader Brush (Pro) (Dcd)_ 
263 - Small Angled Brush (Synthetic Fibre) 
266 - Small Angled Brush (Natural Fibre) 
_269 - Medium Angled Brush, a larger #263/266 (Dcd)_ 
_272 - Small White Hair Angled Shader Brush, a slanted #239- you could also say a smaller white haired #275 (Dcd)_ 
275 - Medium Angled Shader Brush, a smaller #279 
_279 - Large Brown Hair Angled Shader Brush, a larger #275 (Pro) (Dcd)_ 
_282SE - All Over Eye Shader, only comes in SE versions (LE)_ 
286 - Small Duo Fibre Blending Brush 
287 - Duo Fibre Eye Shadow Brush, like a concealer brush sized #159 
Masterclass Brush Oval 3  
Masterclass Brush Linear 1 


*LIP:*


_17 - older style #321 (Dcd)_ 
_117- older style retractable lip brush, handle and bristle color similar to a #316, brush shape same as a #306 (Dcd)_ 
_301 - Synthetic Lip Brush (Dcd)_ 
_306 - Orange Square Tip Synthethic Lip Brush (Dcd)_ 
_311 - Synthetic Lip Liner Brush, like a slightly fatter bristled #209 (Dcd)_ 
316 - Synthetic Lip Brush with SIlver Cover, same bristles as #318 
318 - Retractable Synthetic Lip Brush, same bristles as #316 
_321 - older style #316, light tan in bristle color (Dcd)_

*I'm not going to copy and paste the SE part of the post or the dates/collection of release of each brush because I honestly have nothing to add to it, Kudos to everyone for compiling such a great list!*


----------



## Ilka (Mar 25, 2015)

Helo everyone!
  Does anyone has pictures/photos of these brushes?
  I'm thinking to buy 221 from mac's beauty collection, but don't know if it's worth and how does it compares to 222.


----------



## madelinesaeed (Mar 25, 2015)

Hi Ilka, the old 221 and the new 221 that is soon to come out are two different brushes. I'll attach some pictures.


----------



## BethRosexx (Mar 26, 2015)

Hi everyone!Im new to the site and new to mac brushes! Just wondering what brush is best to use with fluidlines?


----------

